# Gosens all'Inter: ci siamo.



## admin (25 Gennaio 2022)

Sky: procede spedita la trattativa che sta per portare Gosens dall'Atalanta all'Inter. Marotta sta accelerando. Si va verso la chiusura dell'affare.


----------



## R41D3N (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: procede spedita la trattativa che sta per portare Gosens dall'Atalanta all'Inter. Marotta sta accelerando. Si va verso la chiusura dell'affare.


Brutte notizie ne abbiamo???


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: procede spedita la trattativa che sta per portare Gosens dall'Atalanta all'Inter. Marotta sta accelerando. Si va verso la chiusura dell'affare.



Sempre grandissime notizie.
L'Inter che doveva fallire,va avanti per la sua strada e acquista Gosens. Più qualche pensiero su Bremer e Frattesi.
La Juve che doveva falllire,va avanti per la sua strada e acquista Vlahovic.

Noi che siamo campioni di bilancio andiamo indietro e facciamo operazioni in uscita.

A questo punto mi auguro di arrivare davvero 5° e far cadere completamente la maschera a questi lestofanti.


----------



## enigmistic02 (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: procede spedita la trattativa che sta per portare Gosens dall'Atalanta all'Inter. Marotta sta accelerando. Si va verso la chiusura dell'affare.


E' un discreto gregario, ma non è Perisic. Il croato è uno dei principali punti di forza dell'Inter, insieme al connazionale.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: procede spedita la trattativa che sta per portare Gosens dall'Atalanta all'Inter. Marotta sta accelerando. Si va verso la chiusura dell'affare.


Se Gosens non resta segnato dallo strappo muscolare, colpaccio delle melme.
Ha forse meno acuti di Perisic, ma è buono assolutamente.

Dopo Gosens e Vlahovic, fortuna che almeno noi ci gustiamo Lazevic ( o Lazovic o come si chiama) oggi, mi rende meno acido.


----------



## iceman. (25 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sempre grandissime notizie.
> L'Inter che doveva fallire,va avanti per la sua strada e acquista Gosens. Più qualche pensiero su Bremer e Frattesi.
> La Juve che doveva falllire,va avanti per la sua strada e acquista Vlahovic.
> 
> ...


Come detto ieri, ti ci portano più che volentieri a tifare contro.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Mi chiedo se i ricchi sanno qualcosa a riguardo di questa situazione che si sta manifestando.. per farla breve divertirsi finché si può.. per poi andare dentro un bunker e tanti saluti ai debiti..

commento ironico ma con un pizzico di realismo
potrebbero benissimo farlo...


----------



## Giangy (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: procede spedita la trattativa che sta per portare Gosens dall'Atalanta all'Inter. Marotta sta accelerando. Si va verso la chiusura dell'affare.


Questa è una giornata di melma purtroppo, per noi.


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Gennaio 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> E' un discreto gregario, ma non è Perisic. Il croato è uno dei principali punti di forza dell'Inter, insieme al connazionale.


Perisic ha 33 anni e sta facendo la stagione della vita per farsi rinnovare il contratto. Sul lungo termine secondo me non c'è paragone. Dumfries-Gosens saranno due fattori sulle fasce


----------



## Cantastorie (25 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sempre grandissime notizie.
> L'Inter che doveva fallire,va avanti per la sua strada e acquista Gosens. Più qualche pensiero su Bremer e Frattesi.
> La Juve che doveva falllire,va avanti per la sua strada e acquista Vlahovic.
> 
> ...



Io non riesco proprio a capire l'ultima parte del tuo messaggio.

In pratica ti auguri di arrivare quinto perchè non abbiamo preso giocatori.

che è un po' come dire: "io non tifo per la mia squadra, tifo per gli acquisti"
o come tagliarsi il pene per fare un dispetto alla moglie.

Non è che se arriviamo quinti senza acquisti poi arriva L'arabo di turno a comprare il Milan eh


----------



## Tsitsipas (25 Gennaio 2022)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Perisic ha 33 anni e sta facendo la stagione della vita per farsi rinnovare il contratto. Sul lungo termine secondo me non c'è paragone. Dumfries-Gosens saranno due fattori sulle fasce


Perisic ha uno stipendio spropositato, è vecchio ed è soprattutto a scadenza.
Con Gosens ci assicuriamo un esterno sinistro a tutta fascia che segna come e più di una seconda punta (anche in Nazionale). Uno di quei pochi giocatori dell'Atalanta che rende perché è forte e non perché è all'Atalanta. Speriamo di chiudere veramente perché andrebbe a coprire un ruolo scoperto visto che Dimarco purtroppo non è buono per certi livelli


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Curiosità: ma con la partenza di gonses si è indebolita Atalanta per voi ? p.s. lo so che finora il tedesco non c'è stato..


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Gennaio 2022)

Notizia devastante. 
Anche perché ragazzi con 20 milioni o piu l’Atalanta a sua volta compra qualcuno di sicuro.

Lotta per il 4 posto sempre più complicata.


----------



## uolfetto (25 Gennaio 2022)

A me invece sembra molto più forte e solido di Perisic che prima di questa stagione era discontinuo come pochi. Parlo ovviamente del Gosens atalantino, se poi invece fuori da quel contesto cala allora è un altro discorso.


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: procede spedita la trattativa che sta per portare Gosens dall'Atalanta all'Inter. Marotta sta accelerando. Si va verso la chiusura dell'affare.


A Bergamo è arrivato chiaro l'ordine del giorno da Torino, vendete e smobilitate, fate spazio che il quarto posto serve a salvare la baracca gobba, per l'anno prossimo accontentatevi dell'E.L. , in cambio saremo felici di offrire una finale di coppa Italia e 2 banane a tempo debito.


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Gennaio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Curiosità: ma con la partenza di gonses si è indebolita Atalanta per voi ? p.s. lo so che finora il tedesco non c'è stato..


Al contrario, ora han 20 milioni da spendere nell’ultima settimana. Gosens non c è mai stato, quello che acquisteranno ci sarà.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: procede spedita la trattativa che sta per portare Gosens dall'Atalanta all'Inter. Marotta sta accelerando. Si va verso la chiusura dell'affare.


Serve un mancino e prendono un mancino, dopotutto è la normalità. 
Lo fanno tutti. 
O no?


----------



## iceman. (25 Gennaio 2022)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Io non riesco proprio a capire l'ultima parte del tuo messaggio.
> 
> In pratica ti auguri di arrivare quinto perchè non abbiamo preso giocatori.
> 
> ...


Spiegami la differenza tra arrivare secondi/terzi o quarti e non spendere 1€ e trovarci un kessie in meno e quel bidet di Belotti in più l'anno prossimo e arrivare quinti/sesti/settimi e non spendere 1€ e trovarci un kessie in meno e quel bidet di Belotti in più l'anno prossimo? 
Non è che tifiamo contro il Milan, tifiamo contro questa proprietà schifosa cui frega niente del lato sportivo.
Ehhh ma non è un punto di arrivo la qualificazione Champions"cit Paolo Maldini; a me pare invece il massimo a cui possiamo ambire, credo che oltre non si possa andare per assenza di volontà da parte della proprietà.


----------



## Dexter (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: procede spedita la trattativa che sta per portare Gosens dall'Atalanta all'Inter. Marotta sta accelerando. Si va verso la chiusura dell'affare.


Questo doveva essere il nostro post-Theo. In un'ottica di player-trading, avrei già pianificato la cessione dello spagnolo per 60-70-80 milioni per poi buttarmi su Gosens o Angelino. Ma io non ho la terza media e non mi chiamo Paolello Maldini, purtroppo


----------



## hakaishin (25 Gennaio 2022)

Ma a quanto lo da via l’Atalanta?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Gennaio 2022)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Io non riesco proprio a capire l'ultima parte del tuo messaggio.
> 
> In pratica ti auguri di arrivare quinto perchè non abbiamo preso giocatori.
> 
> ...



Allora te la spiego meglio.
Siamo stati illusi che con l'ingresso in champions saremo tornati finalmente "competitivi",avendo dalla nostra i famosi 40-50 milioni riservati ai partecipanti della competizione.

Cosa succede ? Torniamo finalmente in Champions e anziché fare un mercato all'altezza (e con altezza non intendo colpi da 30 milioni ciascuno,ma semplicemente un mercato oculato),ci presentiamo nell'europa che conta con gli acquisti di Pellegri,Billy Ballo,Bakayoko,Messias,Florenzi,Giroud.

Il tutto mentre in Italia la squadra campione d'Italia smantella,vendendo i 2 pezzi da 90 più l'allenatore che più di tutti ha contribuito a riportarli in alto.

Devo continuare ? Guarda ora,dove la squadra campione d'Italia e già in testa all'attuale campionato,,spende e spade.
Guarda la juve che in un colpo solo,da squadra "fallita",acquista Vlahovic e prenota un posto in champions.

E poi guarda noi che,POTENDO SPENDERE,facciamo spallucce nonostante i nostri 2 difensori centrali infortunati e un attacco formato da una coppia di rispettivamente 41 anni e 35 anni.


----------



## Tsitsipas (25 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Al contrario, ora han 20 milioni da spendere nell’ultima settimana. Gosens non c è mai stato, quello che acquisteranno ci sarà.


A meno che Gasperini non faccia diventare Pezzella un incrocio tra Bale, Lizarazu e Roberto Carlos.


----------



## Dexter (25 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Al contrario, ora han 20 milioni da spendere nell’ultima settimana. Gosens non c è mai stato, quello che acquisteranno ci sarà.


Esattamente. E l'Atalanta con 15 spicci prende un signor centrocampista come Koopmeiners e un buon talento come Boga, mica scarti in prestito


----------



## mil77 (25 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma a quanto lo da via l’Atalanta?


30 milioni


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2022)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Io non riesco proprio a capire l'ultima parte del tuo messaggio.
> 
> In pratica ti auguri di arrivare quinto perchè non abbiamo preso giocatori.
> 
> ...



Il problema è il seguente. Ma anche se arriviamo quarti, cosa cambia? Tanto, lo abbiamo visto quest'anno, in Champions sono e saranno solo figuracce. Ad investire non investono. Quindi?


----------



## Pit96 (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: procede spedita la trattativa che sta per portare Gosens dall'Atalanta all'Inter. Marotta sta accelerando. Si va verso la chiusura dell'affare.


Nessuno mi aveva spiegato che più curi il bilancio e meno spendi, più vai verso il fallimento più puoi prendere i top delle altre squadre. 
Potevano dircelo prima, mannaggia


----------



## hakaishin (25 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> 30 milioni


L’anno scorso per meno di 50 manco si sedevano a trattare..ora lo regalano…
Come vedete anche l’Inter fa buoni affari in italia e con l’Atalanta…


----------



## iceman. (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il problema è il seguente. Ma anche se arriviamo quarti, cosa cambia? Tanto, lo abbiamo visto quest'anno, in Champions sono e saranno solo figuracce. Ad investire non investono. Quindi?


A tutto ciò aggiungici una tifoseria organizzata praticamente assente.
A Torino dopo 4-5 anni con due tre qualificazioni Champions e due settimi posti hanno messo fuoco ai seggiolini; dopo 7 scudetti consecutivi a 3 giornate dalla fine hanno contestato la squadra per aver perso in casa contro il Napoli. 
Ah ma noi abbiamo lo stile.


----------



## Cantastorie (25 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Spiegami la differenza tra arrivare secondi/terzi o quarti e non spendere 1€ e trovarci un kessie in meno e quel bidet di Belotti in più l'anno prossimo e arrivare quinti/sesti/settimi e non spendere 1€ e trovarci un kessie in meno e quel bidet di Belotti in più l'anno prossimo?
> Non è che tifiamo contro il Milan, tifiamo contro questa proprietà schifosa cui frega niente del lato sportivo.
> Ehhh ma non è un punto di arrivo la qualificazione Champions"cit Paolo Maldini; a me pare invece il massimo a cui possiamo ambire, credo che oltre non si possa andare per assenza di volontà da parte della proprietà.



la differenza è che nel primo caso arrivi in Champions e magari ti sei messo dietro la Juve (mentre voi vi augurate il contrario) vedi partite di Champions e si può investire qualcosina in più sul mercato (tutti vorremmo si potesse spendere di più, ma non puoi fingere che non si sia speso).

mentre nel secondo ti guardi la coppa UEFA, ben che vada.

anche levando la parte sugli acquisti comunque, visto che per te non c'è nessuna differenza, tanto vale arrivare più in alto che più in basso: non è che se arrivi quinto ci acquista l'arabo di turno e se arrivi terzo ci acquista il pastificio Stacippa.


----------



## diavolo (25 Gennaio 2022)

Oggi vorrei leggere una bella intervista a Scaroni,stà sempre a rilasciare dichiarazioni e speriamo che dica qualcosa anche oggi.


----------



## uolfetto (25 Gennaio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Questo doveva essere il nostro post-Theo. In un'ottica di player-trading, avrei già pianificato la cessione dello spagnolo per 60-70-80 milioni per poi buttarmi su Gosens o Angelino. Ma io non ho la terza media e non mi chiamo Paolello Maldini, purtroppo


Però Paolello almeno lo saprà che Theo è francese, ci avrà parlato.


----------



## Cantastorie (25 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Allora te la spiego meglio.
> Siamo stati illusi che con l'ingresso in champions saremo tornati finalmente "competitivi",avendo dalla nostra i famosi 40-50 milioni riservati ai partecipanti della competizione.
> 
> Cosa succede ? Torniamo finalmente in Champions e anziché fare un mercato all'altezza (e con altezza non intendo colpi da 30 milioni ciascuno,ma semplicemente un mercato oculato),ci presentiamo nell'europa che conta con gli acquisti di Pellegri,Billy Ballo,Bakayoko,Messias,Florenzi,Giroud.
> ...



e questo cosa c'entra con l'augurarsi di arrivare quinti?
p.s. tu sei certo che noi POSSIAMO spendere?


----------



## Dexter (25 Gennaio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Però Paolello almeno lo saprà che Theo è francese, ci avrà parlato.


Sì forse si, d'altronde con uno che non parla il francese, cresciuto a Madrid e che si chiama Theo Hernandez é facile confondersi. Di fatto rimane che Paolino Paperino ha la terza media


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Gennaio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Oggi vorrei leggere una bella intervista a Scaroni,stà sempre a rilasciare dichiarazioni e speriamo che dica qualcosa anche oggi.



Beh,oggi ancora sullo stadio non si è espresso,abbi fede.


----------



## iceman. (25 Gennaio 2022)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> la differenza è che nel primo caso arrivi in Champions e magari ti sei messo dietro la Juve (mentre voi vi augurate il contrario) vedi partite di Champions e si può investire qualcosina in più sul mercato (tutti vorremmo si potesse spendere di più, ma non puoi fingere che non si sia speso).
> 
> mentre nel secondo ti guardi la coppa UEFA, ben che vada.
> 
> anche levando la parte sugli acquisti comunque, visto che per te non c'è nessuna differenza, tanto vale arrivare più in alto che più in basso: non è che se arrivi quinto ci acquista l'arabo di turno e se arrivi terzo ci acquista il pastificio Stacippa.


Infatti, guardo qualche partita in più e poi? Esci ai gironi di Champions o agli ottavi di Europa League, siamo senza mentalità sportiva, non si sa per cosa si gioca visto che l'obiettivo non è lo scudetto e se si arriva quarti o quinti alla proprietà cambia poco. Capitolo investimenti? Ma hai visto il mercato fatto? Forse era meglio se non lo facevano mi avrebbero risparmiato il fegato, per dire hanno preso Messias che doveva essere ricondizionato ahahahah manco fosse uno smartphone.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> A Bergamo è arrivato chiaro l'ordine del giorno da Torino, vendete e smobilitate, fate spazio che il quarto posto serve a salvare la baracca gobba, per l'anno prossimo accontentatevi dell'E.L. , in cambio saremo felici di offrire una finale di coppa Italia e 2 banane a tempo debito.


questo sarebbe solo un vantaggio per noi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Gennaio 2022)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> *e questo cosa c'entra con l'augurarsi di arrivare quinti?*
> p.s. tu sei certo che noi POSSIAMO spendere?



Perchè tra arrivare 2-3-4 e arrivare 5° non cambia assolutamente niente.
Ci rendiamo conto che dopo 8 anni di assenza in Champions,ci siamo presentati con Billy Ballo,Florenzi,Bakayoko,messias,Giroud e Pellegri ?

A me di non vincere lo scudetto ma arrivare davanti alla juve non importa nulla,non è questo il "contentino" che voglio.
Io voglio vedere una società ambiziosa che punta sempre a migliorarsi,non una società in cui l'unico obiettivo è il pareggio di bilancio e della parte sportiva se ne sbatte le balle.

Ma siamo tifosi o ragionieri ?

Non sono sicuro,sono SICURISSIMO che volendo,abbiamo molta più libertà di movimento sul mercato rispetto a Juve e Inter.
Ma noi non vogliamo spendere per non compromettere il cammino verso il pareggio di bilancio.


----------



## Cantastorie (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il problema è il seguente. Ma anche se arriviamo quarti, cosa cambia? Tanto, lo abbiamo visto quest'anno, in Champions sono e saranno solo figuracce. Ad investire non investono. Quindi?



e se arriviamo primi cosa cambia? guarda la Juve che si è svenata per vincere una Champions e non ce l'ha fatta.

Allora i tifosi di Spezia, Sassuolo, Atalanta, Spal, Genoa ecc. che tifano a fare, mica possono vincere la Champions in tempi brevi.

abbiamo veramente la memoria corta, preferite tornare a Mirabelli e i Milioni dai tombini o al Galliani dell'ultimo All-in (ripeto, come se poi Elliot non spendesse)? 
Allo stato attuale bisogna tifare e sperare che il comune smetta di rompere le scatole sullo stadio.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Sì forse si, d'altronde con uno che non parla il francese, cresciuto a Madrid e che si chiama Theo Hernandez é facile confondersi. Di fatto rimane che Paolino Paperino ha la terza media


Come molti di voi sapranno, Paolo è un campione di seconda generazione, in quanto anche il padre Cesare vinse diversi trofei con il Milan, sia da giocatore che da allenatore. Il buon Cesare era un uomo all’antica e malgrado tenesse alla crescita calcistica di suo figlio, avrebbe voluto anche che quest’ultimo terminasse quanto meno gli studi superiori.

Paolo è diplomato io ho fatto la 5° superiore 
sono ignorante?


----------



## iceman. (25 Gennaio 2022)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> e se arriviamo primi cosa cambia? guarda la Juve che si è svenata per vincere una Champions e non ce l'ha fatta.
> 
> Allora i tifosi di Spezia, Sassuolo, Atalanta, Spal, Genoa ecc. che tifano a fare, mica possono vincere la Champions in tempi brevi.
> 
> ...


Ti dirò che la.mia ultima gioia sportiva è stata la qualificazione in Champions l'anno scorso (2020-2021). La penultima l'acquisto di Bonucci dalla Juventus perché c'era volontà di tornare ai vertici, col senno di poi è andata male ma ho goduto come un maiale quando i gobbi stavano rosicando per il passaggio di Bonucci e quella sola di De Sciglio da.loro; ah correva l'estate 2017.


----------



## Dexter (25 Gennaio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Come molti di voi sapranno, Paolo è un campione di seconda generazione, in quanto anche il padre Cesare vinse diversi trofei con il Milan, sia da giocatore che da allenatore. Il buon Cesare era un uomo all’antica e malgrado tenesse alla crescita calcistica di suo figlio, avrebbe voluto anche che quest’ultimo terminasse quanto meno gli studi superiori.
> 
> Paolo è diplomato io ho fatto la 5° superiore
> sono ignorante?


Non lo so se sei ignorante, di sicuro non fai il direttore sportivo di una società che fattura 300 milioni di euro, senza titoli e senza esperienza, solo perché sei bravo a calciare un pallone


----------



## bmb (25 Gennaio 2022)

Non mi strappo i capelli. Diventerà buono a settembre, forse.


----------



## Baba (25 Gennaio 2022)

Ma davvero c’è chi piange perché Gosens va all’Inter???


----------



## Cantastorie (25 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Perchè tra arrivare 2-3-4 e arrivare 5° non cambia assolutamente niente.
> Ci rendiamo conto che dopo 8 anni di assenza in Champions,ci siamo presentati con Billy Ballo,Florenzi,Bakayoko,messias,Giroud e Pellegri ?
> 
> A me di non vincere lo scudetto ma arrivare davanti alla juve non importa nulla,non è questo il "contentino" che voglio.
> ...


guarda che rispetto alle ehm... "gestioni precedenti" sportivamente ci siamo migliorati, certo che se tifi per arrivare quinto... non tifi certo per una nostra miglioria...
se l'obiettivo fosse stato solo il pareggio di bilancio la mossa migliore sarebbe stata non comprare Maignan (mettevamo il Tata) non acquistare Tonali, non riscattare Tomori (non è che ce lo hanno regalato eh) ecc. ecc. quindi... dai su, tifiamo per il MILAN


----------



## Dexter (25 Gennaio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Ma davvero c’è chi piange perché Gosens va all’Inter???


É il miglior esterno del campionato dopo Theo, fa tu. Ma più che per il giocatore sì rosica per i 30 milioni di euro che l'Inter tirerà fuori nonostante abbia i libri in tribunale (???)


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> L’anno scorso per meno di 50 manco si sedevano a trattare..ora lo regalano…
> Come vedete anche l’Inter fa buoni affari in italia e con l’Atalanta…


È infortunato da 6 mesi ovvio che non costerà come prima, è comunque un rischio capire come tornerà


----------



## hakaishin (25 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> È infortunato da 6 mesi ovvio che non costerà come prima, è comunque un rischio capire come tornerà


Si ma sempre di uno dei migliori del campionato parliamo


----------



## ventu84090 (25 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questo sarebbe solo un vantaggio per noi.


Per quest'anno si (anche se Gosens non ha mai giocato)...per i prossimi anni vediamo cosa fanno il Napoli e soprattutto la Roma...che ha dimostrato di voler investire...comunque dobbiamo fare in modo di arrivare nelle prime 4 e sperare in colpi fortunati a giugno...


----------



## darden (25 Gennaio 2022)

Soliti isterismi per niente di che.. analizziamo un pò Gosens:
- non gioca da settembre 
- non si sa ancora quando rietra dall'infortunio
- non è mai stato provato fuori dall'atalanta come squadra di team 
- in nazionale gioca/segna pochissimo
- costa caro se parliamo di 30M

Per me non sarà sicuramente pronto nel breve tempo per quest'anno, gli tornerà utile l'anno prossimo al posto di Perisic ma rispetto a quest'anno non è un upgrade stratosferico. 

Se l'avessimo comprato noi le frasi sarebbero state:
- "Ci portiamo avanti, li compriamo già rotti"
- "Ecco un altro bidone dell'atalanta"


----------



## Andris (25 Gennaio 2022)

non ti cambia la squadra, non vale più di Veretout che prima sembrava fenomeno e ora un po' meno...


----------



## Dexter (25 Gennaio 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Soliti isterismi per niente di che.. analizziamo un pò Gosens:
> - non gioca da settembre
> - non si sa ancora quando rietra dall'infortunio
> - non è mai stato provato fuori dall'atalanta come squadra di team
> ...


Tipo Dumfries quindi


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: procede spedita la trattativa che sta per portare Gosens dall'Atalanta all'Inter. Marotta sta accelerando. Si va verso la chiusura dell'affare.


Ho visto film dell'orrore iniziare in modi migliori


----------



## Freddy Manson (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: procede spedita la trattativa che sta per portare Gosens dall'Atalanta all'Inter. Marotta sta accelerando. Si va verso la chiusura dell'affare.


Giustamente sono arrivati "soldi freschi", quindi si danno da fare. Nel mentre aspetto che portino i libri in tribunale


----------



## JoKeR (25 Gennaio 2022)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Io non riesco proprio a capire l'ultima parte del tuo messaggio.
> 
> In pratica ti auguri di arrivare quinto perchè non abbiamo preso giocatori.
> 
> ...


Intende una cosa molto semplice, che avevo auspicato pure io anno scorso.
Meglio sesti e galleggiare in eterno che essere a un cm dal traguardo e non volere competere.
Il mercato estivo 2020-2021 e 2021-2022 del Milan, tolto Tonali, sono da codice penale.


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Gennaio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> É il miglior esterno del campionato dopo Theo, fa tu. Ma più che per il giocatore sì rosica per i 30 milioni di euro che l'Inter tirerà fuori nonostante abbia i libri in tribunale (???)


Speriamo soffra anche lui della sindrome da abbandono delle terapie Gasperiniane..


----------



## Route66 (25 Gennaio 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Soliti isterismi per niente di che.. analizziamo un pò Gosens:
> - non gioca da settembre
> - non si sa ancora quando rietra dall'infortunio
> - non è mai stato provato fuori dall'atalanta come squadra di team
> ...


Due curiosità in merito:
- avevo sentito un paio di settimane fa su sky un discorso relativo al fatto che da no-vax convinto il giocatore andasse venduto in Inghilterra in questa sessione di mercato in quanto la non servirebbe il famoso grinpasse(cosi hanno detto)...è tutto risolto e greenpassato pure lui o era una bufala?(oppure all'inda dopo i tamponi fake gli fanno pure il pass su misura?!)
- veramente l'inda tira fuori 30mln per questo nel giro di una settimana?Chiedo per un amico milanista depresso....


----------



## Lo Gnu (25 Gennaio 2022)

Bisogna essere obiettivi. È un ottimo colpo per loro. Un giocatore che si pone in linea con l'obiettivo che hanno, cioè ammazzare il campionato.
Di fatto vanno a rimpolpare la rosa con un elemento valido ed è quello che manca a noi per imporci, ovvero avere ricambi validi.

Se poi vogliamo analizzare il giocatore possiamo dire che:

È un giocatore che conosce la A e nel nostro campionato fa la differenza.
Si è imposto ormai anche in nazionale, ha una piccola esperienza in Champions, quindi si, è un profilo anche internazionale.
Conosce il 3-5-2 a meno dito.

Niente da dire, colpo perfetto per i cugini.
Che palle.


----------



## darden (25 Gennaio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Tipo Dumfries quindi



Dumfries? Non c'entra niente con il caso di Gosens, io ho scritto solo cose oggettive nel primo elenco e detto come mio parere che non sarà un upgrade rispetto a Perisic.. potrò sbagliare certo ma per ora ne sono convinto

Se poi vuoi parlare in OT di Dumfries lui per me era un investimento più sensato di Gosens, anche se anche lui non era ovviamente un upgrade rispetto ad Hakimi e il suo acquisto è stato fatto per andare in pari economicamente con la cessione di Hakimi.. che non sia un upgrade è più che dimostrato Dumfries (900min 3 goal 3 assist)--> Hakimi ( inter 2600min 7 goal 8 assist) e soprattutto ha fatto errori che hakimi non ha mai fatto


----------



## darden (25 Gennaio 2022)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Due curiosità in merito:
> - avevo sentito un paio di settimane fa su sky un discorso relativo al fatto che da no-vax convinto il giocatore andasse venduto in Inghilterra in questa sessione di mercato in quanto la non servirebbe il famoso grinpasse(cosi hanno detto)...è tutto risolto e greenpassato pure lui o era una bufala?(oppure all'inda dopo i tamponi fake gli fanno pure il pass su misura?!)
> - veramente l'inda tira fuori 30mln per questo nel giro di una settimana?Chiedo per un amico milanista depresso....



Sulla prima non lo so. Sulla seconda ho citato le cifre che giravano nel thread, avranno tirato fuori i soldi grazie al bond, che poi in realtà leggendo in giro non è certo che sia su gennaio ma c'è chi parla di giugno.. vediamo se e come si chiude sta storia


----------



## Raryof (25 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se Gosens non resta segnato dallo strappo muscolare, colpaccio delle melme.
> Ha forse meno acuti di Perisic, ma è buono assolutamente.
> 
> Dopo Gosens e Vlahovic, fortuna che almeno noi ci gustiamo Lazevic ( o Lazovic o come si chiama) oggi, mi rende meno acido.


Loro Gosens noi Florens.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Gennaio 2022)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Per quest'anno si (anche se Gosens non ha mai giocato)...per i prossimi anni vediamo cosa fanno il Napoli e soprattutto la Roma...che ha dimostrato di voler investire...comunque dobbiamo fare in modo di arrivare nelle prime 4 e sperare in colpi fortunati a giugno...


con mourinho dormo tra 7 guanciali.
napoli juve e inter sono sopra in condizioni normali, questo era l'anno DIVINO dove potevamo vincere di culo.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (25 Gennaio 2022)

Pare che Perisic non rinnovi (ormai all'Inda per rinnovare, giustamente, chiedono tutti più di Calhanoglu ),sicuramente Gosens sarebbe una bella presa per loro : ideale per il 3-5-2 di Mr. Spiaze.


----------



## ventu84090 (25 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> con mourinho dormo tra 7 guanciali.
> napoli juve e inter sono sopra in condizioni normali, questo era l'anno DIVINO dove potevamo vincere di culo.


Si io parlavo per i prossimi anni...se la Roma continua ad investire pesantemente non è detto che non riesca a rientrare nelle prime quattro...il Napoli vediamo a giugno...perderanno sicuramente Insigne e probabilmente Mertens (a sentire Spalletti)...sono comunque due giocatori con diversi gol nei piedi e che dovranno sostituire...


----------



## Ninni21 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> A Bergamo è arrivato chiaro l'ordine del giorno da Torino, vendete e smobilitate, fate spazio che il quarto posto serve a salvare la baracca gobba, per l'anno prossimo accontentatevi dell'E.L. , in cambio saremo felici di offrire una finale di coppa Italia e 2 banane a tempo debito.



io ti faccio una domanda: sei sicuro che il posto lo lasci l'atalanta? no, perchè ho qualche dubbio ... probabilmente glielo lasciamo noi.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: procede spedita la trattativa che sta per portare Gosens dall'Atalanta all'Inter. Marotta sta accelerando. Si va verso la chiusura dell'affare.


Si parla di 30 milioni. Cifra importante.
Vediamo se cedono qualcuno.

Anche Gosens ha rifiutato il Newcastle comunque. Mi ricorda i primi tempi del City, quando non ci voleva andare nessuno.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Gennaio 2022)

Muscolarmente, tra le altre cose , un animale. 

Non ci meravigliamo poi se l'inter schiaccia gli avversari come se fossero mosche.


----------



## Albijol (25 Gennaio 2022)

Ninni21 ha scritto:


> io ti faccio una domanda: sei sicuro che il posto lo lasci l'atalanta? no, perchè ho qualche dubbio ... probabilmente glielo lasciamo noi.


Con Ibra sempre titolare c'è da scommetterci alla Snai


----------



## Gamma (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: procede spedita la trattativa che sta per portare Gosens dall'Atalanta all'Inter. Marotta sta accelerando. Si va verso la chiusura dell'affare.



Non so a quale prezzl(ma presumo sia ragionevole), ma potrebbe rivelarsi un gran colpo.
Nel 352 dell'Inter calza a pennello, le uniche incognite riguardano il fisico(ultimamente sembra più fragile rispetto ai primissimi tempi a Bergamo) e l'uscita dal meccanismo di Gasperini, che come sappiamo può anche avere effetti disarmanti (Conti, Caldara, Cristante, Gomez).


----------



## ventu84090 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Non so a quale prezzl(ma presumo sia ragionevole), ma potrebbe rivelarsi un gran colpo.
> Nel 352 dell'Inter calza a pennello, le uniche incognite riguardano il fisico(ultimamente sembra più fragile rispetto ai primissimi tempi a Bergamo) e l'uscita dal meccanismo di Gasperini, che come sappiamo può anche avere effetti disarmanti (Conti, Caldara, Cristante, Gomez).


Però ha fatto bene anche nella Germania...comunque non gioca da settembre...vediamo se all'Inter si trasforma di nuovo in iron man...
A parte tutto siamo sicuri riesca a rubare il posto a questo Perisic? quest'anno è forse il migliore dell'inter...


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: procede spedita la trattativa che sta per portare Gosens dall'Atalanta all'Inter. Marotta sta accelerando. Si va verso la chiusura dell'affare.


Divento pazzo con ste notizie.
Vero che abbiamo Theo da quella parte anche se Gonsens a livello difensivo è molto meglio ma perchè gli altri son pieni di debiti e si prendono giocatori forti.
Perchè?


----------



## Gamma (25 Gennaio 2022)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Però ha fatto bene anche nella Germania...comunque non gioca da settembre...vediamo se all'Inter si trasforma di nuovo in iron man...
> A parte tutto siamo sicuri riesca a rubare il posto a questo Perisic? quest'anno è forse il migliore dell'inter...



Alla fine io credo che sia proprio per questo motivo che l'abbiano preso, Perisic è in scadenza(se non erro) quindi giustamente giocano d'anticipo. Anche se sta giocando benissimo.

Vediamo come torna Gosens e come si adatterà al gioco di Inzaghi.


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Gennaio 2022)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Però ha fatto bene anche nella Germania...comunque non gioca da settembre...vediamo se all'Inter si trasforma di nuovo in iron man...
> A parte tutto siamo sicuri riesca a rubare il posto a questo Perisic? quest'anno è forse il migliore dell'inter...



Tra gosens sano, di 27 anni e Perisic di 33 ci sono 2 categorie in favore del tedesco. Gosens quando stava bene arrivava a 10 goal stagionali, e dietro è più "difensore" del croato, e si va ad aggiungersi ad una difesa già piuttosto granitica. Il punto è se dopo 6 mesi tornerà quello di prima oppure no, tutto lì.


----------



## KingSheva (25 Gennaio 2022)

rosico, perchè solo noi non facciamo acquisti adeguati al nostro blasone.


----------



## iceman. (25 Gennaio 2022)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> rosico, perchè solo noi non facciamo acquisti adeguati al nostro blasone.


Esatto non è tanto vlahovic o gosens, è il nostro immobilismo a farmi bestemmiare.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sempre grandissime notizie.
> L'Inter che doveva fallire,va avanti per la sua strada e acquista Gosens. Più qualche pensiero su Bremer e Frattesi.
> La Juve che doveva falllire,va avanti per la sua strada e acquista Vlahovic.
> 
> ...



Sono soddisfazioni


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sono soddisfazioni



Lo so,sto già tirando fuori i bandieroni


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Lo so,sto già tirando fuori i bandieroni



Certo pure la Curva Sub avrà pronti i cori


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Esatto non è tanto vlahovic o gosens, è il nostro immobilismo a farmi bestemmiare.


L'ultima intervista di maldini è stata una martellata nelle palle.
Il nostro mercato ANNUALE è finito coi riscatti di tomori e tonali, ragazzino a parte arrivato oggi.


----------



## Giofa (25 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si parla di 30 milioni. Cifra importante.
> Vediamo se cedono qualcuno.
> 
> Anche Gosens ha rifiutato il Newcastle comunque. Mi ricorda i primi tempi del City, quando non ci voleva andare nessuno.


Barella? Avevi lanciato una bomba durante Milan - juve


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Barella? Avevi lanciato una bomba durante Milan - juve


Si ho riportato quello che dicevano i giornalisti inglesi durante Chelsea Tottenham.
Conte lo ha richiesto espressamente, ha anche litigato con la proprietà per lui, l'Inter chiede 90 milioni, secondo loro lo prendono già a gennaio.
Così dicevano.
Secondo me è molto probabile lo cedano a giugno, ora mi pare impossibile.


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si ho riportato quello che dicevano i giornalisti inglesi durante Chelsea Tottenham.
> Conte lo ha richiesto espressamente, ha anche litigato con la proprietà per lui, l'Inter chiede 90 milioni, secondo loro lo prendono già a gennaio.
> Così dicevano.
> Secondo me è molto probabile lo cedano a giugno, ora mi pare impossibile.


Barella è fortissimo, ma con 90 milioni prendono Frattesi a 15-20 e altri 2 o 3 titolari.. va a finire che si rinforzano ancora a forza di cedere i top


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Barella è fortissimo, ma con 90 milioni prendono Frattesi a 15-20 e altri 2 o 3 titolari.. va a finire che si rinforzano ancora a forza di cedere i top


È sempre stata la politica di Marotta alla Juve se ci pensi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Gennaio 2022)

Questo non gioca da Settembre è..


----------



## rossonerosud (25 Gennaio 2022)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Bisogna essere obiettivi. È un ottimo colpo per loro. Un giocatore che si pone in linea con l'obiettivo che hanno, cioè ammazzare il campionato.
> Di fatto vanno a rimpolpare la rosa con un elemento valido ed è quello che manca a noi per imporci, ovvero avere ricambi validi.
> 
> Se poi vogliamo analizzare il giocatore possiamo dire che:
> ...


Commento intelligente, d'altronde con quell'avatar non avevo dubbi


----------



## Maximo (25 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Perchè tra arrivare 2-3-4 e arrivare 5° non cambia assolutamente niente.
> Ci rendiamo conto che dopo 8 anni di assenza in Champions,ci siamo presentati con Billy Ballo,Florenzi,Bakayoko,messias,Giroud e Pellegri ?
> 
> A me di non vincere lo scudetto ma arrivare davanti alla juve non importa nulla,non è questo il "contentino" che voglio.
> ...


Capisco perfettamente il tuo disappunto, ma paradossalmente, e storicamente, fatta eccezione per il Milan degli anni '90, quando sono stati spesi tantissimi soldi in campagne acquisti faraoniche è stato un disastro sportivo. Cito solo il Milan cinese, e il primo milan di Elliott, con i vari Bonucci, Caldara, Piatek e Paquetà, il tutto orchestrato da quel genio di Leonardo.

Oggi, piaccia o non piaccia, siamo secondi con i vari Ballo,Florenzi,Bakayoko,messias,Giroud e Pellegri; in rosa. La Juve con una squadra di figurine è a 7 punti da noi.

Con questo non voglio dire che va tutto bene, perché il Milan ha dei buchi in rosa incredibili, e questo è evidente a tutti. Purtroppo dobbiamo fare i conti con due dure realtà; la prima che siamo gestiti da un fondo, quindi non aspettiamoci acquisti folli da qui alla cessione. La seconda è che la rosa di due anni fa era talmente imbarazzante che il lavoro per rifondarla completamente richiederà altri due anni, inserendo ogni anno 2-3 tasselli.


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Gennaio 2022)

direi che è ufficiale, lo ha preannunciato lo sponsor sui propri social.


----------



## Dexter (26 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si ho riportato quello che dicevano i giornalisti inglesi durante Chelsea Tottenham.
> Conte lo ha richiesto espressamente, ha anche litigato con la proprietà per lui, l'Inter chiede 90 milioni, secondo loro lo prendono già a gennaio.
> Così dicevano.
> Secondo me è molto probabile lo cedano a giugno, ora mi pare impossibile.


Poi é andata così:
"we Toní, ma se invece aspettiamo Giugno e prendiamo Franca Kessí a 0 e sti 90 pippi li investiamo in altri ruoli?" 
"Avete ragione yesyes ahahaha, magari quei fessi si prendono pure Tagadà Tanganganga lí..."


----------



## Dexter (26 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questo non gioca da Settembre è..


Ma infatti la speranza é che senza pozioni di Bergamo e con l' infortunio subito non sia più l' animale di prima. Purtroppo se su Vlahovic ci sono dubbi (legati solo all' età...), qui parliamo di un giocatore maturo, titolare della Germania e con tre stagioni in Champions alle spalle. Il prezzo di "soli" 30 milioni é legato all'incognita infortunio, Gosens ha un rapporto presenze/gol+assist in A migliore di Theo (3:1....)...leggo di tanti paragoni con Perisic ma secondo me non é chiaro CHI hanno preso


----------

